# Back on the roller-coaster!!!



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello everyone. I have been reading your mails and have decided to take the plunge for no. 2. I am down-regging at the moment and my period hasn't arrived yet (day 11 since starting buserilin)......I must say that I share many of your emotions in that I too was really broody when our baby was only days old, and always wanted to have more than one child. But now he is here, we feel so utterly blessed that if it isnt meant to be a second time around, I would sincerely give up a place so someone else without a child has the joy of becoming a parent. 

It does feel very different this time around. I don't feel so desperate, anxious or fragile as before. I guess because I AM a mummy now. Although this time around Ive done reflexology and acupuncture and feel, well, pretty mellow! So my advice to anyone is give it another crack if you can (afford it!) and hope for the absolute best. And if it doesnt work, then cross that bridge when it comes to it......I think its all we can ever do when we are all part of this community. 

I really do wish you all the very best and love to all the little ones.......the photos are just gorgeous!

Charlie1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Charlie1 & welcome to the H4AM thread, come over to the hoping for a miracle main chat thread & join us there, there are a few of us doing cycles at the moment.

Wishing you lots of luck  

Minkey x


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Charlie,

As Minkey said do come and join us on the main thread. You sound very positive about this cycle and I think thats a great attitude to have.

lol


Edna


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Charlie 

Hi and welcome aboard the rollercoaster again.   

Why dont you join us on 'Hoping for Another Miracle'. Click on the link below. We're all there trying for another little one. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98891.0

I had my DS on my 2nd ICSI attempt in 2005. I decided I wanted another baby almost as soon as I stopped breastfeeding him but I waited until earlier this year to try again. DS is nearly 20 months now and I'm about to have my 2nd FET. My first FET in May was unsuccessful. 

I felt exactly the same way as you. I didnt feel so desperate, anxious, or as fragile as I was the first time I tried to conceive, because I had my DS to help me get through it. I was almost too confident and too cocky though, and expected it to work first time. Unfortunately it didnt work first time and I got a .  I struggled dreadfully with the disappointment and the shock of it not working. I never left the house in 2 weeks.  It was much harder than I expected it to be. It was complete delayed devastation, which is why I am dreading this next FET attempt at the end of July, but I am prepared this time and I'm going to be less cocky, less confident, and relax and do all the right things this time. 

I really hope you are successful first time as it really does hit you hard, but at a slightly different angle. 

I look forward to getting to know you more.  As we all do on H4AM. 

Trish x


----------

